# HELP S.A.A.S int On SIde of sp2009



## mad_22_05 (Dec 10, 2007)

i bought this pistol from fellow law enforcement officer and has S.A.A.S on right side does anyone know what that means? The box also says Law Enforcement on the front of it. was the sp 2009 made in a special law enforcement edition?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a little help here.
Some gun makers have a "Law Enforcement Package" that they sell. From what I've seen, that generally means three magazines instead of their usual one or two, and the engravement of the agency "logo" (S.A.A.S.). They are sold directly to the issuing agency at a reduced price, and are owned by them.
I have read that French govt. police agencies had a lot of input in the developement of this series of S.I.G.s.
I ran a Search for S.A.A.S. and came up with several pages of private companies that use those letters. I didn't pursue it.


----------

